# How to teach Stormy to stop barking at other dogs?



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

So, here is a another issue I need to fix. Stormy is usually sleeping in the afternoon and is very very active at night and in the morning. Basically when the sun is down. Every time when there is a family who is just walking their dogs... Stormy tends to rush out to bark at them. He sometimes barks when they are far away and is approaching him. This disturbs the neighbors and I don't want my neighbors to be annoyed by his barking. How can I stop him from barking at other dogs? I want him to learn how to stop him from barking at other dogs, but not from intruders. Will neutering him help with this issue? Of course I want him to bark at intruders or anything that may cause trouble, but just not at every dog that passes by. Any suggestions?

-Thanks


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi is starting to do this too, so I'll be interested in any replies you get! This is frustrating, I know.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

socialize him around other dogs but train him to
be the dog you want him to be at home.


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Yes at our training class (The one we goto), we have a exercise to make them not agressive or bark at other dogs this is how you do it:

1.All dogs will stand on a side.

2.one of the will walk through and out of the other people.

3.While the person is doing this you may have to try and distract him/her from barking so hold a treat in your hand it is alot easier then when the owner and dog is gone you give her/him the treat.

4.Then keep repeating then it will go off slowly


I hope this helped but remember you need at least 3 people with dogs to do this


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadsocialize him around other dogs but train him to
> be the dog you want him to be at home.


Ohh.. he gets a lot of dog socializing as we also have a golden retriever that is 1 years old and is neutered and he seems to be more calm about other dogs. Every so often my relatives brings their dogs.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha's FamilyYes at our training class (The one we goto), we have a exercise to make them not agressive or bark at other dogs this is how you do it:
> 
> 1.All dogs will stand on a side.
> 
> ...


Sasha's Family, Thanks for your advice. I will try this ASAP.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

I learned from my trainer the "Look at That" command which is basically just rewarding calm and quiet observation. For my girl Heidi she would bark at any person or other dog when we were on our walks but usually when they've come within 30 feet or so. 

So I started sitting her and giving her the command and rewarding her for simply watching when people were a safe distance away , when they come closer I continue to command and reward and within 2 days her barking reduced by 50%. After a few more days she was down to a growl and by the end of the week when she saw someone instead of barking she looked up at me for praise or a reward.


----------

